# today is 2 months since my golden passed



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your Kimmi. She was very beautiful. I just lost one of my girls last week to cancer as well. Even though I still have one dog in the house there is such an empty space without my girl. A new puppy cannot take the place of Kimmi but they will bring you joy in new ways. Kimmi will always be in your heart.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love Always


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I understand how hard it is. They are so special in our lives. I miss my Selka too so much.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

It is always hard on these anniversaries. Don't think about how your pup will compare to Kimmi. Each are their own individual personality.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Goldens leave pawprints on your heart, forever, i miss spencer.


----------



## Cheryl Beuttas (Apr 16, 2010)

We lost our Golden last March - and not having children - Bear was a hugh part of our life. We found out he had lung cancer on March 15 and we lost him on March 31 - (the worst day of my life). We got another Golden in May - we could not stand the silence in our home and just "no energy" in the house. We understand that we can never replace Bear - but as someone told me - it is like children - you love them all - just differently. My heart goes out to you - I know what you are going through.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So sorry, Goldenca*

Goldenca:
I am so very sorry about your Kimmi. 
Each dog is so very special. I don't think there is any chance you will be comparing the new pup to Kimmi-you will find a special place in your heart for the pup, and Kimmi will always have a special place, too.

Cheryl: I relate to what you said. Our dogs are our children, too. We lost two of our dogs last year, Snobear and Smooch-it was deafening having just one dog. We got our Tonka about a month after Snobear passed and we adopted our Tucker, a day after our Smooch went to the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind words and thoughts. 

Sharlin--A heartfelt Thank You for that beautiful picture you created of my Kimmi...it brought tears to my eyes. What a nice way to remember...I will print it out and put it in a frame I just received. (My pen pal from Germany just sent me a handmade frame with cutout letters that spell "Kimmi" )

I don't think other people understand that our goldens are our kids. It is nice to know that others feel the same way here. My heart goes out to all those who have lost their beloved goldens.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you lost your beautiful Kimmi. These anniversaries are so very difficult. When you are ready to welcome a new golden child into your heart, they will be a very lucky kid.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Kimmi, she was a very beautiful girl and I know very special to you. 

Today marks the first month for us losing our 15.5 yr. old golden boy, Taz. We miss him very much and always will. I find myself waking up in the middle of the night thinking about him and wishing he was still here.

Two weeks ago I adopted a young male golden from my County Humane Society. We weren't really ready for another dog yet, but I found a very special diamond in the rough at the shelter. He has helped so much with the healing process for us and our 6 yr. old golden girl Roxy, she missed her big brother. 

Remy can never take the place of Taz, each dog is very special and so unique in their own way. In some ways he reminds me of Taz, but he does not take Taz's place.

When the time is right for you, I hope you will open your heart and home to another Golden. Remy has brought much needed joy and love back in our lives and home again. The house was too quiet since Taz passed.


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

I understand how difficult it is, we lost our 9.5 year old a little over a month ago. My thoughts are with you today


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry you lost your Kimmi - she was beautiful.

Run softly at the Bridge sweet girl.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost Kimmi. I lost Daisy in June. The empty space they leave seems huge. I think a new puppy would be wonderful for you, I'm sure you'll love your new pup just as much although it won't be the same.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

We lost our Casey 3 months ago, this has been the hardest thing for me to go through. I just now started to think about a puppy ("baby" for me, we do not have children, Casey was our child). My brother told me to think of her as a little sister, not a replacement. That thought has helped me.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

goldenca said:


> ...I am wanting a new puppy so bad, but know I must take my time to grieve. I have been reading the forum and that has helped. I hope to find my next puppy before the end of this year....but I am worried about always comparing her to Kimmi. I hope to know by the end of summer if my new puppy has been born ...but it is soooo hard to wait.


My heart goes out to you, knowing too well the ache that you live with. 

Perhaps this piece by playwright Eugene O'Neill will strike a chord in you, as it did in me:The Last Will and Testament of Silverdene Emblem O'Neill. In particular, consider these lines: "I have heard my Mistress say, 'When Blemie dies we must never have another dog. I love him so much I could never love another one.' Now I would ask her, for love of me, to have another. It would be a poor tribute to my memory never to have a dog again. What I would like to feel is that, having once had me in the family, now she cannot live without a dog!"

Perhaps it would help to get a male, instead of another female? That might lessen the sense that you have somehow "replaced" your lovely Kimmi.

With hugs and hopes that you find peace in knowing that Kimmi is in a better place,

Lucy


----------



## tuckerbailey (Feb 3, 2011)

goldenca said:


> Today, March 14th, marks exactly 2 months since my Kimmi dog passed away at almost 14 years old from cancer. It has been a difficult time for me since she was such a BIG personality that filled the house. I miss her and will never forget her. I am wanting a new puppy so bad, but know I must take my time to grieve. I have been reading the forum and that has helped. I hope to find my next puppy before the end of this year....but I am worried about always comparing her to Kimmi.


 
Sorry for your loss of Kimmi. By the way it is natural to compare a new pup to your lost one. Each one is different and I am sure the new one will worm its way into your heart. When we brought our new puppy home less than a month after losing our special guy, it was tough going through all of the emotions....guilt, sorrow. etc. But the puppy demands force you to move forward. Not that you forget but it distracts...


----------

